# Best 6th-level wizard spells?



## Jeff Wilder (Jun 14, 2005)

My necrotheurge just hit 14th level, which means he finally has access to 6th-level spells.

What are some of the best 6th-level spells?  Some guidelines:

(1) Pretty much any WotC product is okay.  Please mention the source.

(2) If you recommend a spell that may be broken, it'd be great if you mention that.  I'm not interested in destroying the game with a broken spell.

(3) Spells that clerics can cast at the same (or lower) level are great to mention, but he'd be preparing them as a cleric.  His domains are Death, Magic, and Knowledge.

(4) At least one of the spells he learns must be in the Necromancy school.

(5) Prohibited schools are Enchantment and Illusion (though he can cast those spells if they're on the cleric list).


----------



## Al'Kelhar (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry Jeff, not an answer, but a similar plea from myself.  My Diviner's now 12th level and is stuck with the usual Disintegrate and Flesh to Stone (as well as two divinations).  I've looked through a heap of WotC products containing spells and really can't find any 6th-level spells which I'd be inclined to take.  There's Arrow of Bone from Complete Arcane, but that's just a Finger of Death for arcane spellcasters, and is another Fortitude save spell.  Freezing Claw and Prismatic Orb, from Magic of Faerun/Player's Guide to Faerun (can't remember) appear a little on the weak side, and from recollection the game mechanics are not as clearly spelled out as they could (should) be).  And what's the deal with Chain Lightning; how weak can a 6th-level spell be?  Where are all the flashy 6th-level Evocations?

Cheers, Al'kelhar


----------



## Campbell (Jun 14, 2005)

What are your respective barred schools?


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Campbell said:
			
		

> What are your respective barred schools?



Good question.  I'll edit the original post.


----------



## Shin Okada (Jun 14, 2005)

At that level, Disintegrate is a kind of "must have". In many modules you are required to deal with something only Disintegrate can break (like Wall of Force).

For the necromancy spell, I'll go for Revive Undead spell (from Libris Mortis). You should have a lot of undead minions.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Shin Okada said:
			
		

> For the necromancy spell, I'll go for Revive Undead spell (from Libris Mortis). You should have a lot of undead minions.



Surprisingly, not many.  While my character's caster level is 14th (due to a combination of feats and template), he's only a 3rd level cleric, so his ability to command undead isn't very powerful.  Spells like _create greater undead_ bring the undead into being uncontrolled, remember.


----------



## Feanor Starym (Jun 14, 2005)

Do you have teh 2nd level spell Command Undead from FR ? I think it's in the PGtF


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jun 14, 2005)

It all depends on what you want to do. (And what feats you have).

Fires of Purity is a great 6th level buff spell. (Complete Divine--it's like a hot fire shield that you can cast on someone else and that adds damage to their attacks as well).

Arrow of Bone (Complete Arcane) is pretty seriously broken. (It's not so bad for a wizard to shoot himself, but the trick is to make several and give them to an archer--one rapid shot or manyshot later, you get a dead opponent).

Acid fog is a great battlefield control spell (though not as good as the 5th level Freezing Fog in Complete Arcane).

Antimagic shell has a lot of utility and is useful in a variety of situations (surrounded by incorporeal undead, anti-magic shell. Fighting a physically weak foe with strong magical powers? anti-magic shell. Beholders? Antimagic shell (and fire arrows). Etc.)

Contingency is every wizard's best friend. If you can cast 6th level spells, you should have one. Ordinarily, I'd recommend something like a contingent resist energy or a contingent displacement, but since you have cleric levels, a contingent freedom of movement or death ward would be quite handy. Contingent fire shield is another good option.

Analyze dweomer is a great way to bypass thorny or complex problems (like a strange magical puzzle) and to discover the hidden powers of items.

Lastly, you shouldn't underestimate Tenser's Transformation. It's noticably more powerful than divine power and enables you to transcend a lot of the limitations of a multiclassed spellcaster if the need should ever arise. (Divine Power is more flexible though, so you might want to use that instead).

For metamagic, there are a lot of spells to consider:
Quickened: glitterdust, scorching ray, web, touch of idiocy, whirling blade (but only if you cast divine power, etc first for your character).

Empowered: blast of flame (Complete Arcane), fire orb (Complete Arcane), force orb (Complete Arcane), and all the other orbs.

Maximized: fireball, lightning bolt, etc.

Sculpted (Complete Arcane feat): Vitriolic Sphere (Complete Arcane), Cone of Cold


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> Lastly, you shouldn't underestimate Tenser's Transformation. It's noticably more powerful than divine power and enables you to transcend a lot of the limitations of a multiclassed spellcaster if the need should ever arise. (Divine Power is more flexible though, so you might want to use that instead).




I'll second this.  I had a Mage Blade (AU converted to 3.5 D&D) who used a scroll of it to great effect.  Ended up with an extra attack with a normal full attack, and of course, you get all sorts of other goodies out of it too.  Just make sure it's the last spell you need to cast that combat, because you won't be casting anything more.


----------



## Shin Okada (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeff Wilder said:
			
		

> Surprisingly, not many.  While my character's caster level is 14th (due to a combination of feats and template), he's only a 3rd level cleric, so his ability to command undead isn't very powerful.  Spells like _create greater undead_ bring the undead into being uncontrolled, remember.




I see. But when your, say, 56 hd Very Old Black Dragon Zombie is broken in combat, it is much easier and cheaper to revive it than to find another almost intact dead body or skeleton of similarly powerful creature. It will lose 1HD. But still worth doing.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 14, 2005)

The 6th level of spells has given me too some problems before, there are many interesting choices but most of them have downsides which aren't nice. (Anyway I have only the SRD for 3.5 suggestions).

4 of the 5 core necromancies and 2 of the 3 divinations have a Gp cost for example

The last necromancy (Eyebite) can dangerously affect your own allies.

The last divination (Analyze Dweomer) is quite a must in 3.5 because it takes a moment to cast and only has a focus. In 3.0 it was not so cheesy, but in 3.5 really it is a no-brainer.

The abjurations are powerful but:
 Antimagic Field is centered on you, so bye to your own protections
 Globe of Invulnerability has a similar side effect, and it awkwardly doesn't follow you
 Repulsion repels your allies as well, and may hamper their tactical movements weirdly

Amongst the others:
 Transformation is definitely good, but you won't be able to cast other spells meanwhile
 The "mass animal buffs" are nice, but the PCs who need them most already have high enhancement bonuses from items at this level

I don't know what I would suggest. You could just pick a save-or-die like Disintegrate of Flesh to Stone, with the first being definitely better (does damage even on a save, affects everything and more) but only if you have decent ranged attack bonus. Or otherwise another area damage spell like Acid Fog or Chain Lightning.

All in all the 6th level of spells is not an easy one: there are many goodies, but there are pehaps more spells with a gp cost here than any other level.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> The last divination (Analyze Dweomer) is quite a must in 3.5 because it takes a moment to cast and only has a focus. In 3.0 it was not so cheesy, but in 3.5 really it is a no-brainer.




In 3.0 it was also a no-brainer, because it was required to identify magic items. 

Now it's a faster way to do so, while _Identify_ still works.
The in-combat use to find out about protective spells of opposing spellcasters is also quite useful.

_Analyze Dweomer_, _Contingency_ and _Disintegrate_ are definitely amongst the most useful 6th level core spells.

_Greater Dispel Magic_ should be mentioned as well, of course, but is also available as a divine spell.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 14, 2005)

Oops... I forgot in fact Greater Dispel Magic. It doesn't have to be picked up immediately, but at 14th level it already makes quite the difference with Dispel Magic (which obviously I assume everyone has   ). But if you are a mystic theurge then you'd better prepare it as a Cleric.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> ...Dispel Magic (which obviously I assume everyone has)...




I have neither for my now 14th level sorceress. 

The only dispel we have now, that the Mystic Theurge and after him the Cleric have been replaced, is the _Dispel Magic_ from the bard. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd have to put a further vote on analyze dweomer.  It is a must-have in my opinion because it does the following vs. other spells (like identify or arcane sight):

Identifies 1 item/level.  Booyah.
Automatically finds if an item is cursed.  You'll never use Identify again.  No brainer.
If you can't identify an item, it must be an artifact.  Hello.
You can discern all the spells on an opponent (i.e. all buffs, levels, etc.), with no save or SR possible.  No brainer and broken -- I recommend houseruling a save to negate.
You can identify an opponent's items, but saves are possible.
You can look up the other abilities, but this spell is a must have.  If your opponents tend to use walls of force or forcecages a lot, then disintegrate is a must have.  Disintegrate also helps in combat obviously.  Greater dispel magic is a requirement if you ever need to dispel CL20 or higher effects.  It's also useful for counterspelling and when opponents have dispel magic in their counterspell rings.  It's also useful vs. spell turning because it's less likely to be turned (twice the level of a targeted dispel magic).  A great combination would be a quickened greater dispel magic (via rod of quicken) followed by a disintegrate.  Bye-bye buffs, hello high DC save.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 14, 2005)

Well one in the group at least must have it, but it's much better if TWO have it, IYKWIMAITYD   



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> I have neither for my now 14th level sorceress.




 Did she already made it to Maerimydra?   I remember you were playing the same adventure with almost the same character as mine... (perhaps because you posted lots of comments in the thread where I asked for help about it!)


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Jun 14, 2005)

I've settled on _probe thoughts_ for one of the spells.  Our group has no enchantment spells, so we're constantly desperate for information.  This is going to help a _lot_.  (I completely agree that _analyze dweomer_ is a great spell.  My theurge has it available as a cleric spell thanks to his cloistered cleric levels.)

Selecting a Necromancy spell is becoming a pain in the ass.  The core spells are _lame_.  I've ransacked _The Book of Vile Darkness_, _Complete Divine_, _Complete Adventurer_, and _Libris Mortis_, with no luck.  One of my players has my _Complete Arcane_ ... it's my last real chance at a decent 6th-level necromantic spell.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Did she already made it to Maerimydra?   I remember you were playing the same adventure with almost the same character as mine... (perhaps because you posted lots of comments in the thread where I asked for help about it!)




We just entered the castle under siege by the giant and demon army.


BTW, here's the current spell planner for my sorceress. 

[SBLOCK]SPELLS BY LEVEL

01 - Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Prestidigitation, Mage Armor, Color Spray
02 - Light
03 - Magic Missile
04 - Mage Hand, Scorching Ray, Mending (<- Daze)
05 - Ray of Enfeeblement, False Life
06 - Message, Fireball, Shield (<- Color Spray)
07 - Unseen Servant, See Invisibility, Suggestion
08 - Detect Poison, Polymorph
09 - Command Undead/Invisibilty, Protection from Energy/Slow, Dimension Door
10 - Arcane Mark, Dominate Person
11 - Glitterdust/Resist Energy, Magic Circle against Evil, Dimensional Anchor, Greater Blink
12 - Planar Binding, Deeper Darkvision (<- Fireball)
13 - Orb of Force/Evard's Black Tentacles, Fleshshiver/Magic Jar/Hold Monster, Analyze Dweomer
14 - Greater Shadow Conjuration, Swift Fly/Mirror Image (<- Scorching Ray)
15 - Telekinesis, Wages of Sin, Limited Wish
16 - Greater Planar Binding, Greater Dispel Magic/Disintegrate/Starmantle (<- Planar Binding)
17 - Energy Immunity/Reverse Gravity/Greater Scrying, Moment of Prescience
18 - Dominate Monster, Persistent Image (<- Dominate Person)
19 - Polymorph any Object, Shapechange
20 - Shades/Gate, Greater Teleport (<- Greater Shadow Conjuration)

FEATS BY LEVEL

01 - Able Learner, Spell Focus: Enchantment
03 - Iron Will
06 - Empower Spell
07 - Silent Spell
09 - Assume Supernatural Ability
10 - Heighten Spell
12 - Extra Spell (Assay Resistance)
13 - Quicken Spell
15 - Arcane Preparation
16 - Twin Spell
18 - Spell Focus: Illusion[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

The only 6th level necromancy spell in CA is _Arrow of Bone_, which can be quite nasty, but is only really useful, if you have an archer in the party.

Well, do you have _Summon Undead V_, _Kiss of the Vampire_ or _Fleshshiver_ (all found in Player's Guide to Faerûn/Magic of Faerûn, the first two are also in Libris Mortis)?

They are only 5th level, but every single one of them is a really nasty spell.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jun 14, 2005)

At some levels you just have to suck up the lame spells in your school and use the slot for metamagicked spells. That's the case with 6th level for Necro, I think.


----------



## Kilroy (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't forget the Sanctified spells out of BoED.  There's nothing like a necromancer with a bound pet unicorn pack animal. ;-)


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, I have a couple of options from my campaign that you might consider if your dm is open to such:

*BRAINKILL* _(Translated and reinterpeted from the 2e CNHB)_
Necromancy [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Sor/Wiz 6, Clr 6
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 full round
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

You can permanently burn from the memory of one creature all knowledge of either a specific place or person or a time period of up to one year (you choose).  The spell works only on creatures of Int 3 or higher.  It destroys part of the subject’s brain, dealing 1d6 hp as it excises the chosen memory (this is in the form of a terrific headache).

Brainkill only affects the victim’s ability to recall factual information such as names, places, traits, etc.  It has no effects on skills or experience (so a character who learned to swim and had the memory of it excised through this spell would still know how to swim but wouldn’t remember the lessons, teacher, places where he swam, etc.)

Lost memories can be relearned or regained through a _Greater Restoration, Heal_ or similar powerful magic (_Wish,_ etc.)

*DZARAM’S ROT*
Necromancy
Level: Sor/wiz 6
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: Fort negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

Your touch inflicts a foul rotting on the victim.  Every hour, the victim suffers 1d4 points of strength, constitution and charisma drain.  When any of these ability scores reaches 0, the victim dies, and his body completely liquefies save for a few teeth over the course of an hour.

_Dzaram’s rot_ can be halted via a _remove disease, remove curse, dispel magic_ or _break enchantment,_ but the caster must succeed in an opposed level check against you.  A _heal, regenerate, limited wish, miracle_ or _wish_ (or other similar means) will automatically break the effects.  The _restoration_ suite of spells may slow or mitigate the effects, but they will not stop it.

If _Dzaram’s rot_ is cast upon a corporeal undead, it suffers 1d6 hp of damage per round until it is destroyed (or the spell is dispelled or removed).  

Material component: a live maggot and a mummy wrapping.

*DZARAM’S SYMPATHY*
Necromancy
Level: Sor/Wiz 6
Components: V, S, M, F
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: Touch
Target: 1 creature
Duration: See text
Saving Throw: Fort negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

The target of this spell serves as a receptacle for necromantic energies.  To be effective you must cast another arcane necromancy spell on the target within 3 rounds of casting the sympathy.  Only spells with a range of other than personal can be applied via _Dzaram’s sympathy._

The secondary spell applied never wears off.  Damage from it will not heal naturally.  However, it can be healed magically and the sympathy may be dispelled normally or with a remove curse or by retrieving the focus.

Material component: one hit point of your blood.  Focus: an item of personal significance to the victim, sealed in a lead jar and placed in a pre-prepared diagram.  Your blood (the material component) is dripped over this to seal the spell.


***

For the record, Dzaram the Lich looks a lot like Paul Simon (the singer) in green wizards' robes.  He never looks undead; he always looks like a healthy, living human.  In the past, pcs had to acquire the blood of a lich in order to brew up a batch of _potions of longevity_; he gave them some.  Combined with the material component of _Dzaram's sympathy,_ it is clear that he is awful tricky.


----------



## Pickaxe (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> 01 - Able Learner, Spell Focus: Enchantment
> 03 - Iron Will
> 06 - Empower Spell
> 07 - Silent Spell
> ...




I'm curious about your feats. For one thing, you have far more than I would expect for a sorc, including bonus feats at 7, 10, 13, and 16. You also have Quicken Spell, which I thought was by rule useless for spontaneous casters. Is there some multiclassing in here, or house rules, or is it something else I'm missing? (I'm also not familiar with some of the non-core feats.) Just curious.

--Axe


----------



## dcollins (Jun 15, 2005)

Core rules only, but here's a previous poll on the subject:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=2318


----------



## Al'Kelhar (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry, a bit more info: My Div7/Lor5 has Illusion as her opposition school, and has Analyse Dweomer, Legend Lore (her two compulsory divinations), Contingency, Disintegrate, and Flesh to Stone in her spellbook.  She has Spell Focus (enchantment) and Spell Focus (evocation), but enchantment and evocation spells at that level are pretty lame.  She might take Mass Suggestion, but although it's range is reasonable, it is language-dependent, and hence actually only works within earshot (she speaks a dozen languages, so the actual language is not too much of a limitation).  Call me an old-fashioned 1st-ed magic-user, but what I really want is spell that goes BOOM!  Something with multiple energies (a storm of lighting AND cold, or acid AND fire) and secondary effects (stunning, freezing (slowing/paralysing) etc.).  [OK, yes, I can make something up myself..].

As an aside, Flesh to Stone is mechanically a superior spell to Disintegrate.  Flesh to Stone is truly a save-or-die spell (unless your opponent has an ally with magic which will reverse the petrification to hand) with no attack roll.  By comparison, Disintegrate is a save-or-get-hurt spell.  By the time you can cast Disintegrate, its maximum damage won't actually kill the big things you're fighting.  And it requires an attack roll.

Cheers, Al'Kelhar


----------



## Diirk (Jun 15, 2005)

But flesh to stone a. requires your opponent to have flesh and b. has no effect if saved against


----------



## satori01 (Jun 15, 2005)

Pickaxe said:
			
		

> You also have Quicken Spell, which I thought was by rule useless for spontaneous casters.
> --Axe




Only one reason for this by RAW, the Sudden Quicken feat from Complete Arcane,  has the Quicken feat as a prereq.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 15, 2005)

Pickaxe said:
			
		

> I'm curious about your feats. For one thing, you have far more than I would expect for a sorc, including bonus feats at 7, 10, 13, and 16. You also have Quicken Spell, which I thought was by rule useless for spontaneous casters. Is there some multiclassing in here, or house rules, or is it something else I'm missing? (I'm also not familiar with some of the non-core feats.) Just curious.
> 
> --Axe




Thanee is a Sorcerer/Incantatrix, which means bonus metamagic feats and "Instant Metamagic" a few times per day (makes Quicken work for spontaneous casters), at least in 3.0...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

Pickaxe said:
			
		

> Just curious.




Incantatrix PrC [Player's Guide to Faerûn]. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Thanee is a Sorcerer/Incantatrix, which means bonus metamagic feats and "Instant Metamagic" a few times per day...




Yeah, like once currently... 

The 3.5 Incantatrix can also use metamagic with spell trigger items, but you need the appropriate item creation feat (i.e. Craft Wand), which I didn't take, since it can't be used in our current campaign to actually craft (mostly because of time issues), I might pick that up later, who knows... Arcane Preparation at 15th level will also make Quicken Spell more useable.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 15, 2005)

Al'Kelhar said:
			
		

> As an aside, Flesh to Stone is mechanically a superior spell to Disintegrate.  Flesh to Stone is truly a save-or-die spell (unless your opponent has an ally with magic which will reverse the petrification to hand) with no attack roll.  By comparison, Disintegrate is a save-or-get-hurt spell.  By the time you can cast Disintegrate, its maximum damage won't actually kill the big things you're fighting.  And it requires an attack roll.




Too true, unfortunately. An 11th level wizard will do 22d6 damage IF he hits and IF the target fails his Fort save - and with that many nice you are not going to get far off the average damage which is 77 damage. Compare that with the hit points of the 11th level NPC fighter in the DMG... he is very likely to be able to walk away from that disintegrate even if he fails the save now. Frankly 77 damage from a 6th level spell isn't that impressive. The way it is designed now it shouldn't bother with the save at all IMO. Either that or make the damage a flat 10 per level like Harm has.

< house rule >
My 3.5e house rule for disintegrate is that anything that fits within a 10ft cube disappears if it fails its save as per 3e; anything that is larger (i.e. Huge or bigger) just loses a chunk of itself and thus takes damage as per the 3.5e rules.
</ house rules >


----------



## Taren Seeker (Jun 15, 2005)

IIRC Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability is 6th level, and a must have. Complete Arcane I think. Having your familiar cast slow, enervation or scorching ray in addition to your regular casting(s) per round is very useful. You can also give him Dispel Magic and let him try to counterspell, or just have him ready to disrupt with an ice storm or something. Closest thing to 3.0 haste you can get without being a Psion 

Fires of Purity is a killer buff spell. Your fighters will thank you.

EDIT: Also mark me down as a big "meh" for 3.5 Disintegrate. It's pretty much a utility and Force killing spell now. You can do more damage with some Metamagiced Scorching Rays.

As a utility spell it's still good, but it's in scroll territory now.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 15, 2005)

On Flesh to Stone v. Disintegrate: 

I agree the damage is a problem, but you should not use this spell against high-Fort-save opponents anyway, and they are the ones likely to have high hit points. 

Plus, Flesh to Stone affects your opponents equipment, so no phat lewt for you.

And Disintegrate has non-combat uses.

Plus, Flesh to Stone is limited to creatures made of flesh, as Diirk mentioned.

All things considered, I think Disintegrate is a little better, despite the ranged touch attack required. I'm taking it as my sorcerer's second 6th level spell, after acid fog (just hit 13th level).


----------



## Taren Seeker (Jun 15, 2005)

Dhulaurk's Glasstrike: Like Flesh to Stone, but turns em to glass. Also leaves the items untouched  Magic of Faerun.

Acid Fog is a good spell but I think you get more bang for your spell level buck with Solid Fog.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, _Acid Fog_ is rather weak for its level. The little damage it does is almost neglectible, and _Solid Fog_ even has the better duration, tho that's not much of an issue either, unless you use it to "block" a passage for a while, for example.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, the acid doesn't do a lot of damage, but the hope is that the enemy does not have acid resistance.  If you combine mass resist energy (acid) on your meatshields with this spell, it will be a pretty effective combo.  The enemy will have a difficult time escaping the cloud.  Of course, this is all subject to a wide array of variables, but acid fog _does_ have its uses.  It's also useful in a pseudo-non-combat way -- it blocks off pursuit a lot better than solid fog.  Enemies will likely go through a solid fog to chase you, but not acid fog.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jun 15, 2005)

Has anyone mentioned Chain Lightning?


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 15, 2005)

Taren Seeker said:
			
		

> Dhulaurk's Glasstrike: Like Flesh to Stone, but turns em to glass. Also leaves the items untouched  Magic of Faerun.
> 
> Acid Fog is a good spell but I think you get more bang for your spell level buck with Solid Fog.




Hmm, I still have time to change my mind, and I like the sound of Dhulaurk's Glasstrike. Can anyone give me more info on this spell? I have MoF at home, but am heading to dinner and Batman Begins after work, won't get a chance to look at it until after midnight. 

On Acid Fog, it has good and bad points. Couple it with a wall of force and it can do a good bit of damage, with no spell resistance.


----------



## Nail (Jun 15, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Has anyone mentioned Chain Lightning?



It's not that good, really.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

Yep, _Chain Lightning_ needs to be full damage to every target to be viable for its level. As written, it's more a 4th level spell than a 6th level spell.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Taren Seeker (Jun 16, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Hmm, I still have time to change my mind, and I like the sound of Dhulaurk's Glasstrike. Can anyone give me more info on this spell? I have MoF at home, but am heading to dinner and Batman Begins after work, won't get a chance to look at it until after midnight.
> 
> On Acid Fog, it has good and bad points. Couple it with a wall of force and it can do a good bit of damage, with no spell resistance.



 Dhulark is range close, lasts 1 hour/level, and magic items are not affected. You can also use it to turn objects to glass, but only 4 cubic feet. However you can turn a part of a larger whole to glass, like a section of wall.

It's a Fort negates, like Flesh to Stone.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks, Taren Seeker.

Now I am wondering if there are defined rules for how breakable the glass statue will be. 

I also don't like how the spell description specifies that magic items are unaffected. Why only magic items? Disintegrate specifices "A disintegrated creature’s equipment is unaffected", and this seems to make much more sense.


----------



## MacMathan (Jun 16, 2005)

I would second the suggestion for Imbue Familiar. It makes all those casters who gave up their familiars very sad 

Keep the lil guy safe for 11 levels then watch out. Very versatile in the load outs you can give them, defense/offense/utility etc.

Add in quicken for you self and you can end up with 3 spells around or even 4 if you want to quicken a first level for your familiar.


----------



## Taren Seeker (Jun 16, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Thanks, Taren Seeker.
> 
> Now I am wondering if there are defined rules for how breakable the glass statue will be.
> 
> I also don't like how the spell description specifies that magic items are unaffected. Why only magic items? Disintegrate specifices "A disintegrated creature’s equipment is unaffected", and this seems to make much more sense.



 Hmm...why does Shrink Item not work on magical items, while Reduce Person does?

Cuz it's magic 

Oh and for glass, I think there's Hardness and HP's listed for glass somewhere...


----------

